# A bomb exploded in my house



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thank you Rob for your generous gift. I am honored to be chosen as the recipient to "The Box Boy Deck Bomb." My husband is pretty happy too.  I want to thank all the Deck Boys and all who contributed, this was certainly a huge surprise and I can't wait to see it in person. I am flying right now (I am a flight attendant) so I won't be able to see it in person until I get back home after the New Year and I can't wait. It's like waiting for Christmas all over again. Freddie and I are planning a trip to LA for the January 6th Herf. I look forward to meeting everyone and seeing again all those who I've already been honored to herf with. Thank you again Rob and all those who contributed to this amazing Christmas Present. :w


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: No*

WOW! Enjoy Dawnie!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice!

Dmntd


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Wow is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Wow is a bit of an understatement.


:tpd: Big bomb Id say


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Now Rob said you get 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th pick so whats that leave me honey? Rob also said to share with me so im taking that cool hard case with the havana cutter in it and a cuaba damn it..:c :r i guess those '97 mc esp's are yours since somebody made sure and put your name on them..lol..hmmm wonder who that could have been? Thats a very cool bomb on the wife fella's..Your collection is building honey, i guess your gonna need your own humi now so you dont get yours mixed up with mine..


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW!!! 

Good luck keeping your hubby away from those.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome bomb!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

That's simply amazing!

~d.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Killer hit!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! extremely nice hit enjoy those smokes. :w


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Literally... HOLY SMOKES! Very nice assortment and what a way to bring in the new year! Congrats!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Holy Schnikes! That's one hell of a hit! Enjoy them!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn! Nice hit guys!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wow! very nice enjoy...:dr


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! Super nice. :dr


WTG Deck Crew!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit, enjoy:dr


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit!!! They look awesome! Enjoy em!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Your collection is building honey, i guess your gonna need your own humi now so you dont get yours mixed up with mine..


I don't know Freddie if that's a smart thing. The lady is starting to collect some pretty nice sticks - might just have to get a couple of them mixed up!

Nice package guys. Congrats Ms.RS


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> I don't know Freddie if that's a smart thing. The lady is starting to collect some pretty nice sticks - might just have to get a couple of them mixed up!
> 
> Nice package guys. Congrats Ms.RS


Yeah, like Joe said. Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy crap, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

joed said:


> I don't know Freddie if that's a smart thing. The lady is starting to collect some pretty nice sticks - might just have to get a couple of them mixed up!
> 
> Nice package guys. Congrats Ms.RS


Joe, Dawn is not only smart. She also has better taste buds than Freddie.:r

These deck boys are crazy!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

*WOW!*:dr

You got blowed up REAL good!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Dawnie, what an awesome package!! Nice job Guys!!

Sorry I had to work Xmas Eve night, didn't even get outta Dodge til close to midnight. I would have loved to have met you and toasted your fine husband with a little Stoli! Well, soon I hope!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Wow is a bit of an understatement.


*WOW :dr, *just* WOW*


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Dawn your certainly welcome and yes You must share with Freddie:w , but *YOU* do get 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Pick and that *DOES NOT *include the marked one's, those a gift from me to you, because I heard from a certain guy ( Mr. Nee aka Larry  ) you kinda liked them:r

The bomb was the work of many of the guys that have come over to visit *The Deck*, however it is named after Chris (Box Boy) whom I am sad to say we haven't heard from in way too long. Chris we miss you and hope to hear from you soon!
Rob


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow... Nice hit!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> Now Rob said you get 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th pick so whats that leave me honey? Rob also said to share with me so im taking that cool hard case with the havana cutter in it and a cuaba damn it..:c :r i guess those '97 mc esp's are yours since somebody made sure and put your name on them..lol..hmmm wonder who that could have been? Thats a very cool bomb on the wife fella's..Your collection is building honey, *i guess your gonna need your own humi now so you dont get yours mixed up with mine..*


So why don't you buy me one.............hummmmmm...........maybe a late Christmas present perhaps


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> So why don't you buy me one.............hummmmmm...........maybe a late Christmas present perhaps


Dawnie, you make him get you a nice one....you deserve it!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Dawnie, you make him get you a nice one....*you deserve it!*


You tell him that :r


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Definetly get your own humi. I'm sure Freddie will trade you lots of smokes for the Cuaba.LOL


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> So why don't you buy me one.............hummmmmm...........maybe a late Christmas present perhaps


Tell him that this is what you want:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SD Beerman said:


> Definetly get your own humi. I'm sure Freddie will trade you lots of smokes for the Cuaba.LOL


Will I was gonna say that I would rather buy my own humi than give up the Cuaba, but, I just got off with him and he told me that he smoked it tonight that bastage :c


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Will I was gonna say that I would rather buy my own humi than give up the Cuaba, but, I just got off with him and he told me that he smoked it tonight that bastage :c


The Bastage:c :r 
Probably had some scotch with it too:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> but, I just got off with him


I must be a DOM but that just struck me funny.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> You tell him that :r


I will!! ...and I think he is just pimpin' about the Cuaba.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

joed said:


> I don't know Freddie if that's a smart thing. The lady is starting to collect some pretty nice sticks - might just have to get a couple of them mixed up!
> 
> Nice package guys. Congrats Ms.RS


shhhhh. ya gonna blow my cover..



pnoon said:


> I must be a DOM but that just struck me funny.


honey..you gotta watch what you say around here..they like to twist things around..

you guys are something else... a very bad influence on my wife...

:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> you guys are something else... a very bad influence on my wife...
> 
> :r


Us???? What about you?????? :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I was actually wondering about that today... and when Rob was gonna send that... congratulations dawnie...


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> I just got off with him and he told me that he smoked it tonight that bastage


 :r

Please don't give these guys any ideas they are the worse:r



zemekone said:


> I was actually wondering about that today... and when Rob was gonna send that... congratulations dawnie...


WTF You thought I was shucking my duty's, I had to make sure everything was in order :tg

Rob


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mrs. Rock Star View Post
but, I just got off with him



pnoon said:


> I must be a DOM but that just struck me funny.


What I meant to say was that I just got off the *phone* with him :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

suuuuuuure you did LOL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

How did this turn into phone sex stories?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> How did this turn into phone sex stories?


:mn I have NO idea but* I LIKE IT!!!*

:al Ok Now When do You get home and Freddie is taking pictures, Poker is there a room for them 

Rob


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You guys are craazzzzzy :r .........................but I like it.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice :sl


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Congrats Dawnie, what an awesome package!! Nice job Guys!!
> 
> *Sorry I had to work Xmas Eve night, didn't even get outta Dodge til close to midnight. I would have loved to have met you and toasted your fine husband with a little Stoli! Well, soon I hope!*


Yeah, I had to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas alone, it really sucked. It would have been nice to meet you and at least be around someone familiar and toast the holidays and my FINE husband


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Yeah, I had to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas alone, it really sucked. It would have been nice to meet you and at least be around someone familiar and toast the holidays and my FINE husband


My reasons for calling him "fine" and your reasons for calling him "fine" might be slightly different Dawnie!! :r

....although there was that one weekend in the loft.......


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> My reasons for calling him "fine" and your reasons for calling him "fine" might be slightly different Dawnie!! :r
> 
> ....although there was that one weekend in the loft.......


but dustin says im a hot piece of ass..that guy scares me.:r


----------

